# Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Mi Oya' Spathe



## TorontoPlantMan (May 11, 2014)

I'm not 100% sure yet if this is indeed a spathe as I have nothing to compare it to since they aren't any known pictures of this plant's spathe in emersed form. I have seen a submersed picture of the spathe and it was much taller but maybe this one will keep growing? It seems like I just caught it as I didn't recognize it earlier this week.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup, looks like a spathe forming to me. Keep checking it every day a couple times a day to see when it opens.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (May 11, 2014)

AaronT said:


> Yup, looks like a spathe forming to me. Keep checking it every day a couple times a day to see when it opens.


Great!!! I know this is just a regulator Crypt but I'm still proud  It's my very first flower.


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Congrats on your first spathe!


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (May 11, 2014)

Thank you  She's yet to open but I'm optimistic lol.


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

looking4roselines said:


> Congrats on your first spathe!


+1

Now you are in trouble....once you get a crypt to flower, you get the crypt bug. There is no cure 

I never saw much variation of Wendtii spathes....red/Mi Oya, brown/green, "Florida Sunset", "Green Gecko", and "Indonesia" all had nearly identical spathes for me. I've also found them not to be nearly as pungent as most others that have flowered.


----------

